# hcg level decline after miscarriage? ovulating with hcg in your system?



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm having trouble finding the information I really want after googling it, but basically I'm wondering how long it will take for my hcg to be 0.
I'm hearing it takes a couple of months sometimes, but this almost doesn't make sense since I'm fairly certain that after a miscarriage is complete, you can ovulate within a few weeks.
Is it possible to ovulate while still having hcg present in your system?
I would assume no, but it seems like you could!!
Then here's the other thing, if you were to get pregnant immediately after a miscarriage, you wouldn't be able to go hog wild on the hpts (this is my favorite hobby) because they'd show positive anyway eh? You'd have to really and truly endure the 2ww.
Does anyone have concise info?
Thanks in advance








Karen
(who pretty much stopped bleeding today so I'm psyched and already impatient).


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Karen, I've been told by a few sources that you can indeed ovulate while still having hcg in your system. This pregnancy I conceived via IUI and to prompt ovulation I was actually given an hcg trigger shot--which meant of course that I couldn't test reliably until basically 11 dpo. What I did was at 6dpo I started taking tests, which gradually got lighter until it showed negative at 9dpo, I tested positive at 11dpo and I was sure it was a true positive (which it was!)


----------



## happiestmomma (Aug 22, 2004)

Coming out of lurkdom, here!
I had my m/c on 8/14. Here are my levels before and since then...8/12-15,000...8/14-16,000...8/18...218...8/25-20. So, this is in a barely two week period that they've fallen quite considerably, which confuses the heck out of me because I've always heard that hcg hangs out in your urine for quite some time after a m/c. So, I can't quite grasp how it goes down so quickly in the bloodstream but is still testable in the urine for several weeks.
Anyway, I'm hoping to have ovulated this weekend...and we'll see about testing, but I figured I'd wait the two weeks AND then bug for the beta-progesterone test at the midwife's office. I don't know if I want to trust the hpt knowing that it still picks up on "old" hcg levels.
I'm not sure I helped, because I notice myself rambling now...


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

If your levels on the 25 were only at 20, I'd bet you're under 5 now. I'd also bet that if you tested tomorrow morning, you'd get a negative. If you are a testing addict (which I am--hell I'm 16 weeks and and I took a test last week!!!) by testing now you would know that the hcg from the last pregnancy is definitely out of your system from an HPT point of view, that way if you wanted to test again soon you would know wether or not a bfp was truley a bfp.
The levels drop very quickly if you have a d&c--the last miscarriage my level was down to 9, 3 days post d&c. My first natural m/c, even though my levels never did get above 500, it took basically a month for them to go under 5.
Good luck to both of you for this cycle!!


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks for the input ladies!
And it's nice to see other enthusiastic testers







When I was pregnant with my 4 year old I'd take a test periodically just so I could see the second line get dark really quick since you know, none of us can bear the 2ww and wait till the day your period is due to test. SOmetimes that very faint line is the best sight in the world!!
Anyhow I'm going tomorrow to get an hcg drawn and an u/s to make sure everything has left the building.
Two days after going to the ER, my hcg dropped from 19k to 17k, so I'm hoping for something dramatic (you'd think so anyway). Tomorrow it will be a week since I m/c.
I thought yesterday that I had stopped bleeding and then while I was out I felt it.. drip drip... So back to pads again. Seems like the blood is turning brown now so that's awesome. I was excited yesterday because I thought "Yay! I can check my cm again!!". We're sick people ya know that? But in this community I suppose we really aren't







And IRL we know we aren't either. It's awesome to be in touch with our bodies like this. In telling people about what happened, I'm shocked to hear what some women just don't know. It's very sad....
Anyway, I guess I'll find out by Wednesday what my hcg is. I've been pleasantly suprised with how this ob office has been keeping in contact with me. Usually the patient is the one who has to keep calling, but they've called me twice since I was initially there with advice and to check up on me.
Arlight, so now *I'm* rambling








Take care ladies,
Karen


----------

